# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGQ_1_84SD - LG C550 added.

## Shamseldeen Victory

LGQ_1_84SD - LG C550 added. 
New version - LGQ_1_84SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
- Added full support for LG C550.For direct unlock, IMEI, BT and security
repairing phone must be flashed with special "C550AT_V10_FOR_UNLOCK.crc" flash.

----------

